# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Pheasant Cake

## EeeBees

About now I usually get a few of my Gun Cakes made for the ensuring bird season but this year I have superseded it with the Pheasant Cake...I have today made a 28cm cake to take to share at the trials over Easter.   No almonds are included.

As this cake does not contain brown or Demerara sugar nor treacle or golden syrup, the dough is light in colour.   This recipe is 11/2 from that for a  23cm cake size.

The night before....
Measure out the fruit along with the peel and cherries and wash a couple of times changing the water.   Spread out on a tea towel lining a cake rack and allow to dry.    Place in a big big bowl, and pour over 1/2 cup of brandy to macerate as long as possible.

The fruit is...

700g gold raisins
350g gold sultanas
600g black sultanas
250g black raisins
200g currants
100g mixed peel
175g red glacé cherries
175g green glacé cherries


Int morning, take from the fridge nine size 7 eggs and a packet of butter to allow to come to room temperature.   Line the cake tin with baking paper. 

Drain
450g tin of crushed pineapple

Measure out

350g flour

and add to the flour
3 tsps mixed spice
2 tsps cinnamon
1 tsp nutmeg

Measure out 350g of the butter into the large bowl of cake mixer and once the butter is creamed, add

250g caster sugar
2 tsps almond essence
1 tsps vanilla essence

Add the eggs and flour and spices to the creamed butter and sugar alternately.  

Stir the drained pineapple gently through the fruit, then add the dough and mix through well.  Place the mix into the tin,  being sure to make a well in the centre of the dough, it only needs to have a diameter of 3 to 4cm.   Bake at 150c until a skewer pushed in the dough comes out clean.   

Remove from oven, and rest awhile, then pierce the top with the skewer and drizzle over another four or five tablespoons of brandy. Leave in tin until cool, and allow to get cold on cake rack.   Wrap tightly with paper and foil and store away in an air tight container...giving it another drink of brandy every four days.   

As this recipe contains pineapple it is best not to store too long.   For a cake to be stored, substitute the pineapple with another 150g golden raisins.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you had left out the pineapple and i was single i would propose.
I bloody love fruit/nut cakes :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ebf

Yum, why is it called a pheasant cake EB ? Coz that what you to be shooting, or other reason ?

----------


## Rushy

> I would propose.


Oi get in line VC.  I did that six months back and still claim first dibs.

----------


## Wirehunt

Steady there you horses.

Hey EB, I've got Quail......

 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Steady there you horses.
> 
> Hey EB, I've got Quail......


Ha ha ha ha

----------


## EeeBees

Heheheheheheheheheheheheeeeee, you guys are neat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EBF, it has so many red and green cherries in it!

----------


## teFerrarri

For all those who salivated over EeeBees  cake..........it was spectacularly good!

----------


## Wirehunt

Bastard.

----------


## Rushy

> For all those who salivated over EeeBees  cake..........it was spectacularly good!


That is cruel and un called for torment tF

----------


## teFerrarri

..........forgot to mention we dined on wild pork, smoked trout, venison, turkey, pheasant, rabbit..........

----------


## Wirehunt

That's standard around here tF   :Grin:   But that cake.....

----------


## Maca49

Hope you all got a good dose of the shits, greedy bastards

----------


## teFerrarri

nah, with the generous dose of brandy inhaled with a slab of cake after dinner our meals stayed put LOL

----------


## Wirehunt

Jesus, this tF is a shit stirrer.    :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Brandy my arse, probably a fancy wine, bastards

----------


## Rushy

> Jesus, this tF is a shit stirrer.


Yeh i reckon. Just wait til VC gets back, he'll give him the message.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## teFerrarri

Bring it on  :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

both Eesbees and Tferrarri did bloody wonders with both cake and game food -my belt is at least another notch up :Pissed Off:

----------


## teFerrarri

if youve had to let yer belt out,  just proves the dog worked all that ground on his own..............

----------


## Scouser

> ..........forgot to mention we dined on wild pork, smoked trout, venison, turkey, pheasant, rabbit..........


Now come on TF.....thats WAY out of order mate.....little bit of consideration would not go amiss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## el borracho

> if youve had to let yer belt out,  just proves the dog worked all that ground on his own..............


generally the reason one has the dog ... :Thumbsup:

----------


## upnorth uplander

TF is a woman and from spending near an Hour on the phone to her this morning, she takes no shit from anyone

----------


## Rushy

> TF is a woman


Well colour me embarrassed.  Here I was thinking she was some Johnny come lately dude muscling in on EeeBees when VC and I had both liked her cooking and recipes so much we had both inferred proposals.  What a silly old bugger eh?  Apologies tF

----------


## el borracho

> TF is a woman and from spending near an Hour on the phone to her this morning, she takes no shit from anyone


hahaha you make her sound like someone out of sons of anarchy

----------


## teFerrarri

she takes no shit from anyone

thanks Uplander for the compliment but did you have to let the (cat) bitch outta the bag?

----------


## Scouser

> TF is a woman and from spending near an Hour on the phone to her this morning, she takes no shit from anyone


'Whatever'.......still no need to get us salivating like that......how about a 'forum tasting tour'? im in jaffaville but would travel for that faire!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

Te Farrari is the food conjuror of the century...back home to sausages and mash :Sad: !!!!

----------


## Dundee

> 'Whatever'.......still no need to get us salivating like that......how about a 'forum tasting tour'? im in jaffaville but would travel for that faire!!!!!!!!!!




All that tukka up North aye :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> TF is a woman and from spending near an Hour on the phone to her this morning, she takes no shit from anyone


Sounds like my Wife :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Pheasant Cake V16...

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks the goer Eeebs.

my offer still stands if I ever end up single.

----------


## Maca49

VC she ain't desperate :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

By god I've been licking the screen! Gonna get my daughter in law a copy of the recipe and a box of cake makin goodies!

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC she ain't desperate


Hey things could change. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

@teFerrarri better keep an eye on this guy! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Looks the goer Eeebs.
> 
> my offer still stands if I ever end up single.


I too made the same offer a few years ago VC.  We live in hope.

----------


## EeeBees

You Guys are so neat... :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

No they're not they just thing of their stomachs all the time!! Oh well the way to a man heart huh, who could argue :O O:

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## teFerrarri

> @teFerrarri better keep an eye on this guy!


   Planning on demolishing it before the boys arrive for the weekends shooting

----------


## Maca49

What time you starting?

----------


## teFerrarri

three days before them....

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  go  @teFerrarri!!!!!   I wonder much fruit cake a person could actually eat in one sitting...mmmmmm :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> go  @teFerrarri!!!!!   I wonder much fruit cake a person could actually eat in one sitting...mmmmmm


All of it Eeebees.  Bake me one and I will show you.  Hell bake two and VC and I will both show you.

----------


## Maca49

> go  @teFerrarri!!!!!   I wonder much fruit cake a person could actually eat in one sitting...mmmmmm


She won't be duck shooting after that!

----------


## veitnamcam

> All of it Eeebees.  Bake me one and I will show you.  Hell bake two and VC and I will both show you.


I couldnt possibly do more than half....im trying to watch my weight.

----------


## Maca49

I can help but only the small half :Have A Nice Day:

----------

